# Ford 5610 starting issue



## lsramek (Dec 21, 2020)

I have a mid 80's Ford 5610 diesel non cab that I am having issues with. The issues have been going on for a while and not just recent but getting worse. Problem 1 when I turn the ignition switch to start the tractor sometimes it will not engage the starter, I do get lights at dash but starter doesn't kick over. If I turn the ignition off and on a couple of times it will engage the starter. Problem 2 when I attempt to start the tractor the starter engages but tractor turns over slowly like battery is dead but it is not as the battery is brand new and tests 12.65 V. I am by far not a mechanic and do not know where to start looking to resolve these issues. Could issue be the ignition switch or a ground issue causing full voltage not to get to the starter?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

As is often the case, there are multiple possibilities for your symptoms. The battery. The starter. The cables/connections. The control circuit. 

You stated the battery is new, and has 12.65 volts. Sounds good so far. Next I would test battery voltage between the battery positive cable where it's secured to the starter solenoid stud and a good ground. Not the battery negative post, but a frame ground such as the starter ground post where the negative battery cable is probably attached. Is there any difference? If you don't have alligator type leads for your voltmeter you may need another pair of hands to test the voltage with the key switch in both on and start positions to see what voltage changes occur. If the reading is much less than the initial 12.65 volts you need to investigate why. 

The voltage might drop to nine or ten volts while the starter is engaged and spinning, but if drops much below that and doesn't engage, the cables and/or the starter would be suspect. On the other hand, if the voltage holds steady and the starter still won't engage, then you probably have control circuit problems. I believe the 5610 has only a neutral switch to interrupt the cranking circuit.


----------



## lsramek (Dec 21, 2020)

Fedup said:


> As is often the case, there are multiple possibilities for your symptoms. The battery. The starter. The cables/connections. The control circuit.
> 
> You stated the battery is new, and has 12.65 volts. Sounds good so far. Next I would test battery voltage between the battery positive cable where it's secured to the starter solenoid stud and a good ground. Not the battery negative post, but a frame ground such as the starter ground post where the negative battery cable is probably attached. Is there any difference? If you don't have alligator type leads for your voltmeter you may need another pair of hands to test the voltage with the key switch in both on and start positions to see what voltage changes occur. If the reading is much less than the initial 12.65 volts you need to investigate why.
> 
> The voltage might drop to nine or ten volts while the starter is engaged and spinning, but if drops much below that and doesn't engage, the cables and/or the starter would be suspect. On the other hand, if the voltage holds steady and the starter still won't engage, then you probably have control circuit problems. I believe the 5610 has only a neutral switch to interrupt the cranking circuit.



I am going to have to wait until I can get another set of hands to help. Let me throw this at you. Looking at the wires coming off the starter there is one that I assume goes back to the ignition switch. There is a smaller section of wire about 4 inches long what I assume is a fusible link and appears to be crimped on. That wire appears to be really old and has been soaked with diesel over the years as it hangs right beneath the fuel filter and water separator. Is it possible that the diesel has gotten into that connection and is causing an issue?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

A fusible link? Maybe, but I doubt it's factory. Typically the wires on the positive post would lead to the key switch and/or to the alternator output (depending on the style alternator). Could the part you're asking about be a factor in this equation? Anything's possible, but even the stuff sold today that passes for diesel isn't well known for damaging electrical wires. Many Ford tractors have fuel dripping onto and into starters and related wiring with little ill effect. If the part can carry enough load to power warning lights and gauges but not enough to energize the starter solenoid, then you've got a maybe.


----------

